# LACO 42 Miyota Automatic questions



## alexp215

OK so I finally found the flieger I want, it costs 285 or so from a site I found online. My question is, what is the benefit of buying the Laco aside from the name. I keep my watches on smaller budgets, the most expensive I own is an Orient that I paid 300 for with their 50% coupon from the site, the rest are sub 200 priced. I want an Auto flieger, and I have a 6.5" wrist so the 47mm Ticino is out for me due to size, and I think a Laco would be a good fit.

What's different on the Laco vs the cheaper fliegers out there that run the same Miyota movement?


----------



## Uwe W.

alexp215 said:


> OK so I finally found the flieger I want, it costs 285 or so from a site I found online. My question is, what is the benefit of buying the Laco aside from the name. I keep my watches on smaller budgets, the most expensive I own is an Orient that I paid 300 for with their 50% coupon from the site, the rest are sub 200 priced. I want an Auto flieger, and I have a 6.5" wrist so the 47mm Ticino is out for me due to size, and I think a Laco would be a good fit.
> 
> What's different on the Laco vs the cheaper fliegers out there that run the same Miyota movement?


Hi and welcome to the Laco Forum!

Laco sells a lot of their Miyota B-Uhrs - and you rarely see any come up for sale used. That says something about customer satisfaction. I own a few Miyota powered Laco watches and a few 'cheaper' B-Uhrs I wear in situations where there is a chance of a watch being damaged. What I've noted is that the build quality is better with the Laco and the included strap is of far better quality. The cheap watches are functional and serve their purpose, but a Laco Miyota feels like a better watch that has good value.

In a objective comparison the Laco name wouldn't come into play, however, for some of us there is importance attached to buying a watch from a manufacturer that has a rich history in the manufacture of B-Uhr watches.

I'm curious about what other B-Uhrs you have found with a real Miyota movement that were substantially less expensive than the Laco. Its seems hard to believe that they could be much cheaper. Most Miyota driven watches I come across start in the $300 price range.

One other thing, you would pay even less if you ordered your Laco directly from the factory. The price you quoted looks like you got it from a U.S. based AD. Nothing wrong with buying from one of them, but you should be aware that they are a little more expensive.


----------



## alexp215

Here's an eBay link I found

Ticino 47mm Automatic Big Pilot Watch Aviator - eBay (item 200568650824 end time Jan-26-11 16:58:00 PST)

They run the same movement but it's too big for me. They also make a 44mm version but it has a subdial at 9 seconds (chinese ST36 Seagull movement a version of the 6497 I believe). The parnis Luminor I have incoming runs this movement so no experience with it yet.


----------



## Uwe W.

The watch you pointed to is an auction item and has an opening bid of $140 plus shipping. The seller also has the same watch listed with a 'Buy It Now' price of $180 plus shipping, which for me in Canada would be $20.

The Laco Miyota is $228, shipping included. 

Based on a fixed price comparison, the Laco is $28 more expensive than the Ticino (maybe slightly more for you because your shipping might be a little less). For that modest difference, the Laco is directly warranted by the manufacturer. What happens if there is a problem with the Ticino? Do you ship it back to the eBay seller who might not be around three months from now? Do you ship it to Ticino who might tell you there isn't any warranty because it wasn't purchased through an AD? Does Ticino even have ADs? (Sorry, I don't have a lot of experience with the brand other than seeing it on eBay).

Of course you could buy the Ticino and get it even cheaper on auction. It looks like a decent watch, but honestly we're not talking about a mountain of money that you would be saving. For me the choice is a simple one: I would go with the entry level Laco that represents a great deal. You'll have to reach you own conclusion and figure out what makes most sense for you, but we're here if you need any more help in making your decision.


----------



## StufflerMike

The Ticino looks nice but I doubt Ticino (btw. any idea who is Ticino ?) invests the same love into details as Laco does. If a Ticino offers the best technological engineering as they say they do they would sell like hot cakes. Maybe they do but Laco offers the better case finish and case which then is mirrored in its price.


----------



## alexp215

Where do I get the Laco for 228? I found it for 287

http://www.timequestwatches.com/id6.html about 3/4 of the way down


----------



## StufflerMike

alexp215 said:


> Where do I get the Laco for 228? I found it for 287
> 
> Laco about 3/4 of the way down


Laco online shop ? 198 Euro - 19% tax = ??USD. I am sure you will find out.


----------



## alexp215

That comes to almost the same ammount but I can't get the website to work. I still haven't gotten my 44mm so I'll wait, maybe I'll go for a 44 or 47mm because 42 seems smaller than I'd want, these were big watches and I want it to be a good size for me, but a bit on the larger side.


----------



## parrotttony

Uwe W. said:


> The watch you pointed to is an auction item and has an opening bid of $140 plus shipping. The seller also has the same watch listed with a 'Buy It Now' price of $180 plus shipping, which for me in Canada would be $20.
> 
> The Laco Miyota is $228, shipping included.
> 
> Based on a fixed price comparison, the Laco is $28 more expensive than the Ticino (maybe slightly more for you because your shipping might be a little less). For that modest difference, the Laco is directly warranted by the manufacturer. What happens if there is a problem with the Ticino? Do you ship it back to the eBay seller who might not be around three months from now? Do you ship it to Ticino who might tell you there isn't any warranty because it wasn't purchased through an AD? Does Ticino even have ADs? (Sorry, I don't have a lot of experience with the brand other than seeing it on eBay).
> 
> Of course you could buy the Ticino and get it even cheaper on auction. It looks like a decent watch, but honestly we're not talking about a mountain of money that you would be saving. For me the choice is a simple one: I would go with the entry level Laco that represents a great deal. You'll have to reach you own conclusion and figure out what makes most sense for you, but we're here if you need any more help in making your decision.


Just search on Ticino here and you'll find a guy by the name of _tcolucci_ and he sells the 47mm Ticinos with a Miyota 8215 movement for $145. I've purchased a 44mm with a hand wind Sea-Gull st-3600 movement and the deal couldn't have gone any better. He responded to all of my messages and e-mails within a few minutes. Serious. I'm very impressed with the watch and seller. Very nice guy!!!!!


----------



## Uwe W.

alexp215 said:


> That comes to almost the same ammount but I can't get the website to work. I still haven't gotten my 44mm so I'll wait, maybe I'll go for a 44 or 47mm because 42 seems smaller than I'd want, these were big watches and I want it to be a good size for me, but a bit on the larger side.


Trust me. The Laco 42 mm on a 6.5" wrist will look plenty big. Other guys here will be able to support that claim. It looks plenty big on my 7.5" wrist. You might find a 47 mm to be a little too much.

What do you mean that you can't get the website to work?


----------



## Uwe W.

parrotttony said:


> I've purchased a 44mm with a hand wind Sea-Gull st-3600 movement and the deal couldn't have gone any better. I'm very impressed with the watch and seller. Very nice guy!!!!!


That's good news. However, I think the OP wants to know how they compare to a Laco Miyota. No doubt there are plenty of good, cheap watches out there - I've bought a few over the years - but they honestly don't compare to the more expensive ones. It all depends on what you're after.


----------



## norcalguy

There's a real and discernable difference in fit and finish between oriental pilots vs. Laco, irrespective of the movement. Many care about the movement, I don't as much because like many of us on the forum we rotate watches, so accuracy, etc. is less important for me. My Laco 42 Miyota's brushed steel and case fitment is superb, almost as good as my IWC Mark XVI -- yeah, I said it. The subtle difference here is the 'grain' of the brushing, which under 7x loupe is finer on the IWC. But instead of the $2300USD+ price tag, you are getting great value for money with the Laco. I got mine used for less than 200 -- they do come up every now and then, but you have to be fast!

Good luck with your selection, long live the pilots!.


----------



## alexp215

I suppose a 42mm flieger would be bigger because it has less bezel, more face. My Monster is a 43?mm but the face is only 30 so it looks easy. I think a 42mm Laco will do.


----------



## Myron

Hi Alexp215,

Uwe nailed it here. I have a 7.25" wrist and the 42mm type A wears very big for me. I currently have the ETA version, so it's a different case than what you're considering, but they are definitely a watch with a lot of wrist presence. You would be very happy with a Laco, and you must admit the history and heritage of the brand gives it extra appeal. 

Good luck,

Myron


----------



## Uwe W.

norcalguy said:


> My Laco 42 Miyota's brushed steel and case fitment is superb, almost as good as my IWC Mark XVI -- yeah, I said it.


Wow, I'll have to take your word for it as I don't have a IWC kicking around at the moment! ;-)

Great photo BTW. :-! Do you put Nato straps on all your B-Uhrs?


----------



## Janne

The Fit @ Finish is very Germanic (And I do not care where Laco sources the cases from).

Perfect. Better that on my PAM. They do not wear big. They wear huge!


----------



## alexp215

I cant login on the laco site. May just get it from the link I posted earlier


----------



## Uwe W.

Janne said:


> The Fit @ Finish is very Germanic (And I do not care where Laco sources the cases from).
> 
> Perfect. Better that on my PAM. They do not wear big. They wear huge!


Alright that's the second reference to a high-end watch in this thread. I'll trade you a Laco for a Pam Janne! Deal?


----------



## parrotttony

Uwe W. said:


> That's good news. However, I think the OP wants to know how they compare to a Laco Miyota. No doubt there are plenty of good, cheap watches out there - I've bought a few over the years - but they honestly don't compare to the more expensive ones. It all depends on what you're after.


I understand that the OP wanted to know how they compared to the Laco Miyota. I was only clarifying that there is a Ticino seller here at WUS so the worries about dealing with Ebay etc. aren't really an issue and the prices are actually much better than some have quoted. The fact that I bought a Ticino with a different movement wasn't the point of my post.


----------



## boeing767

I'm following the Laco Miyota thread for a while and I was wondering if someone has a picture of the lume from the Miyota B-type? 

I'm very interessed how much the lume is. Does someone has a picture of it?

thanks


----------



## Uwe W.

boeing767 said:


> I'm very interessed how much the lume is. Does someone has a picture of it?


There are photos in the forum, but if you don't want to search I did post a photo of it next to the Navy Miyota in the Navy Miyota Luminous Dial thread (around four threads below this one).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbk75

boeing767 said:


> I'm following the Laco Miyota thread for a while and I was wondering if someone has a picture of the lume from the Miyota B-type?
> 
> I'm very interessed how much the lume is. Does someone has a picture of it?
> 
> thanks


Miyota is on the left..


----------



## fachiro1

I've been able to compare the laco Miyota and the Tolucci side by side and it's no comparison. The Tolucci has very sharp edges, the dial and hand finishing is not very well done, and the brushed finish is not as crisp as the Laco. I maybe wrong, but I recall that he laco case is manufactured in Asia as is the case from Tolucci, as posted by Herr Peter sometime ago.

But in any case (pun intended!) The Laco Miyota is a fine piece of work, especially for the price. On the several examples I had, the case finishing was superb. The dial was crisp and clean. It is a great value.


----------



## gurugeek

alexp215 
I am sorry but how can you compare a watch made by one of the original B-Uhr manufacturers made in Germany with a Chinese made no brand watch ? Ticino is a Canton (State) here in Switzerland and as a fact it cannot be used as a trademark. So not only the watch is Chinese but the mark is dubious too (a mark that they can almost use at least in Switzerland and nearby countries).

So in total honesty if you want to keep watches that not only are nice and well working (and with a real warranty from a real manufacturer) but also carry a certain value in case to resell them later on you should get a Laco. Personally I would rather get nothing and wait for a good watch then just any on a price basis. 

Oh obviously the fact that there is no warranty speaks for itself..


----------



## rationaltime

Hello,

First, a quick reminder. If you see spam on the forum, please click 
the triangle/exclamation at the lower left of the post and report it.

I feel the need to reply to the comments about Ticino watches.

First, I have a Ticino hand wind watch, and it came with a two 
year warranty. I haven't needed the warranty, but Sizzlin' Watches
is the dealer. They should put their address and phone number on
their web site for better customer confidence.

Next, the case finish on my Ticino watch looks like that on the 
Steinhart/Debaufre watches. The cases are very similar.

The movement in this Ticino looks pretty good through the display
back. It is marked "Ticino", and is unlikely to be a Miyota. I wish 
Sizzlin' watches would tell who did make this movement.

The hands do look a little crude.

Overall, I think the Ticino is reasonable for the price.
It serves a price point in the market. I think you 
should not bashing it when you haven't seen one.

If I were choosing between the Ticino and the Laco,
I would pay a little more and buy the Laco. The dial
and hands look better, and the smaller size is better
for me.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## gurugeek

deleted


----------



## gurugeek

Update: according to Ebay the ticino has a Miyota movement too Ticino 47mm Automatic Big Pilot Watch Aviator - eBay (item 200569129276 end time Jan-28-11 02:07:14 PST) 
still the movement isn't everything (case, finishing etc are very important) and I would still go for the Laco !! Another point you might consider is that the Laco comes with an extra strap that alone is worth the price difference.

I have several Laco's (including Miyota) and I can only recommend it as the most historically accurate of the available B-uhr/Pilot Watches.


----------



## Uwe W.

Gentlemen,

Let's not allow this thread to degenerate into a debate about Ticino watches. This is an Official Laco forum and I ask you respect that. The OP had a legitimate question regarding how two different watches would hold up in comparison. I believe the numerous posts here have sufficiently answered his question. Unless someone feels something major was overlooked, I'd suggest that this matter has been settled. Let's move on.


----------



## alexp215

Where do I buy one? I overslept and ebay auction for one like a jackass. Anywhere have them for closer to 250?


----------



## Uwe W.

As I already mentioned, you can get a Laco Miyota from the Laco Shop for $228 shipped. The only extra expense you might incur is a small FedEx bill and a little duty. A compatriot of yours should be able to give you more exact amounts. 

You can get to the Laco Shop by clicking on "Online Shop" under the main banner at the top of this page.


----------



## alexp215

That online shop blows. Cant understand it, even with translation, cant login, made and account and never got.confirmation email. Its like they don't want the business.


----------



## picklepossy

LACO website is extremely easy to use.


----------



## Uwe W.

alexp215 said:


> That online shop... Cant understand it, even with translation, cant login, made and account and never got.confirmation email. Its like they don't want the business.


That hasn't been my experience with it at all. I've ordered several watches through their online store without any issue. To be fair, I don't recall anyone else ever complaining about the online shop.

First off, what do you mean by translation? I assume that you're using the english version of the shop?

Second, it sounds like you tried to set up an account but you didn't receive the confirmation email from Laco that your account was set-up? Have you checked the SPAM or JUNK folders of your email program in case they ended up there?

I'd like to help you, but it's difficult without a little more detail.


----------



## alexp215

I went through the whole registration and when I hit submit and all at the end, it takes me back to the log-in screen. It's like it doesn't take my info.

Nothing in my spam boxes.


----------



## SharpNJ

Does anyone know if the dial and hands on the Miyota Pilot use Super Luminova C3 like the ETA and quartz models? Thanks.


----------



## sbux

my laco miyota 42mm type A arrived but there is no made in germany at the bottom and the color of the fonts etc is yellow not white....a little bit disappointed...


----------



## Uwe W.

Details, details, details... please. Who did you buy it from? Is it the current 1925 model or an older version? Did you get the A or B-Muster model? What made you think that the lume material was white?

Welcome to the Laco Forum sbux. :-!

It's a shame that you're disappointed, however, it's difficult for anyone here to comment on your situation unless you provide some more detail. Another thing is that I usually wear a watch for at least a week before deciding if I'm unhappy with it. More than once I've found myself developing a deep appreciation for a watch that I had initially dismissed.


----------



## sbux

I ordered it directly from Laco site last month and it arrived just today! It is the A dial but the lume material is yellowish not white as seen in some pics and in the site. The most important thing is there is NO MADE IN GERMANY WRITTEN on the dial. Not sure if they have different dial versions even for Type A.

On the other hand, the finishing on the case is very very good, as well as the packaging. I owned a Steinhart before and the finishing on Laco is the same, if not better.

Can anyone confirm if the lume should be yellowish? Anyone has the no made in germany dial just like me (so unlucky)?



Uwe W. said:


> Details, details, details... please. Who did you buy it from? Is it the current 1925 model or an older version? Did you get the A or B-Muster model? What made you think that the lume material was white?
> 
> Welcome to the Laco Forum sbux. :-!
> 
> It's a shame that you're disappointed, however, it's difficult for anyone here to comment on your situation unless you provide some more detail. Another thing is that I usually wear a watch for at least a week before deciding if I'm unhappy with it. More than once I've found myself developing a deep appreciation for a watch that I had initially dismissed.


----------



## Uwe W.

The lume on my Miyota certainly isn't white. It has a vintage, green/yellow hue to it. However, I have the previous generation model. Does yours have the 1925 script on the dial? Is there any way you could post a photo? I'm very curious as to the missing Made in Germany text; it is on both the older and newer models.


----------



## hbk75

sbux said:


> my laco miyota 42mm type A arrived but there is no made in germany at the bottom and the color of the fonts etc is yellow not white....a little bit disappointed...


my fren from singapore has confirmed with laco that the newer batchs of miyotas do not have the made in germany wording on the dial.. he received his one month ago and it does not have the wording.. according to laco, a number of customers feedback to ask for removal of wording..


----------



## sbux

It is the 1925 like below not Laco By Lacher not sure if any difference but no made in germany wording !!!

Laco
____
1925


----------



## jarthead

SharpNJ said:


> Does anyone know if the dial and hands on the Miyota Pilot use Super Luminova C3 like the ETA and quartz models? Thanks.


I believe so. Mine glows like a torch. Lasts through the night with a quick charge.


----------



## oceanfan

New here so I would like to ask the question .. Where does Laco source their cases from??

Thanks
Rich



Janne said:


> The Fit @ Finish is very Germanic (And I do not care where Laco sources the cases from).
> 
> Perfect. Better that on my PAM. They do not wear big. They wear huge!


----------



## StufflerMike

oceanfan said:


> New here so I would like to ask the question .. Where does Laco source their cases from??
> 
> Thanks
> Rich


https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/about-laco-watch-cases-389714.html


----------



## oceanfan

thanks for the link.. still have no clue as to where the cases are made. Cryptic indeed. Seems like a very simple question. Sure there might
be different manufactures for a given model or maybe even float between a few depending on demand or production schedule.. but give a list
of countries who make the cases.. is it CHINA?..(yuk)

Rich
NY



stuffler said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/about-laco-watch-cases-389714.html


----------



## col dane

Ha ha, why do you even care to answer that ?


----------



## col dane

Uwe W. said:


> The lume on my Miyota certainly isn't white. It has a vintage, green/yellow hue to it. However, I have the previous generation model. Does yours have the 1925 script on the dial? Is there any way you could post a photo? I'm very curious as to the missing Made in Germany text; it is on both the older and newer models.


So is the Miyota more yellowish than white or what ? could some one please post some pictures. Really thougt i read all about it but no obe mentioned it being yellowish ("#¤%&¤T arghhh lorte forum), i dont want it if it is yellowish and not white.


----------



## sixtysix

col dane said:


> So is the Miyota more yellowish than white or what ? could some one please post some pictures. Really thougt i read all about it but no obe mentioned it being yellowish ("#¤%&¤T arghhh lorte forum), i dont want it if it is yellowish and not white.


I just bought a 'B' dial Miyota, here are some pictures I took a couple days ago......seems more white than yellow.....but it does have a bit of a tint to it.....


----------



## sixtysix

I finally got home to check the watch out....the hands are true white (see the first photo) the ever so slight difference is the tiny bit of yellow tint, barely able to detect it, in the lumed areas. If you look at where the bright white seconds hand cuts the marker the difference is most visible. That is the best I can explain it. Also the Laco logo is a bright white.


----------



## alexp215

I found everything I wanted in a Ticino. They finally made a 44mm with the sterile dial and center second hand, blued hands, Miyota 8215, and it was $150.





































I hear the finish on these is pretty good. Im also pretty sure the ad said it has luminova too


----------



## boeing767

jarthead said:


> I believe so. Mine glows like a torch. Lasts through the night with a quick charge.


I'm not sure if it is C3 lume. Yes it looks great after a (quick) recharge, but the shine is gone very fast. I also own a Junkers Horizon and it's a BIG different. That one shines like h*ll and also for longer period (probably 3 times as long). If C3 lume it the top of the bill, then my guess is thats it's not C3 lume!

Anyway it still looks Gorgeous


----------



## cromddr

boeing767 said:


> I'm not sure if it is C3 lume. Yes it looks great after a (quick) recharge, but the shine is gone very fast. I also own a Junkers Horizon and it's a BIG different. That one shines like h*ll and also for longer period (probably 3 times as long). If C3 lume it the top of the bill, then my guess is thats it's not C3 lume!
> 
> Anyway it still looks Gorgeous


Read from Laco descriptive
Dial: 
numbers and figures with Superluminova C3
Hands:
hands filled with Superluminova C3

Mine glows like a torch after quick charge too, and readable all the night (after 6 or 7 hours, still shine but of course, not like a torch)


----------



## StufflerMike

cromddr said:


> Read from Laco descriptive
> Dial:
> numbers and figures with Superluminova C3
> Hands:
> hands filled with Superluminova C3
> 
> Mine glows like a torch after quick charge too, and readable all the night (after 6 or 7 hours, still shine but of course, not like a torch)


It does not say so/Quote from web site:

Pilot Miyota Type B brown

Overview
Description
Additional photos
Rating
Commend
back

Ref. 861690 "Aachen"

Automatic; matt finished stainless steel case, diameter 42 mm, height 12 mm, Mineral crystal, waterproof up to 5 ATM;

Display of, hour, minute and center seconds, automatic movement and brown leather strap with rivets . Additional original brown pilot leather strap. High quality watch box with zipper.


----------



## cromddr

that's right mike for the miyota 
(read from 2801 & 2824 type b-uhr).
sorry


----------



## Milanche78

200€ (~300$) for "cheap" Miyota movement. I bet if it was Seiko it wouldn't cost 200$, probably less.
There is no "eta reason" for higher price tag, nor sapphire glass.

Expensivenes is just mutual caracteristic of all European manufacturers!


----------



## BenL

norcalguy said:


>


I love this shot, very nice!


----------



## Milanche78

What is the diference between Miyota 8215 in Laco flieger models and 821a in Laco navy models? I read the Miyota PDF file and as I see, there is no much of a diference on pure mechanical side, but the 821a looks beter


----------



## Uwe W.

Good question! I checked Ranfft's database quickly and found this: "differences not known between 8215 and 821A". Maybe you've answered your own question; one is decorated more than the other?


----------



## pulsar

Hi guys,

I currently own a Laco Type B with Miyota movement. Recently i've noticed that i can't adjust the hands when i turn the crown clockwise
but i can only do so if i go anti-clockwise. In doing so overtime, do you guys think it will spoil the mechanical movement in the watch?
Pretty much concerned as its one of my favourite watch.


----------



## joejoenissan

hbk75 said:


> my fren from singapore has confirmed with laco that the newer batchs of miyotas do not have the made in germany wording on the dial.. he received his one month ago and it does not have the wording.. according to laco, a number of customers feedback to ask for removal of wording..


 Upsetting, i think that its something to be proud of....having a German Fleiger.


----------



## Seah Jian Ling

i juts bought a laco 821A navy miyota at orchard........ the person tell me cannot wind calender date. but actually can, then at 1st i dunno i wind it day by day to adjust the calender untill it cant move anymore, now i can only adjust anti clockwise for the time.. nothing else can be wind! help someone?


----------



## StufflerMike

Seah Jian Ling said:


> shiet, i juts bought a laco 821A navy miyota at orchard........ the person tell me cannot wind calender date. but actually can, then at 1st i dunno i wind it day by day to adjust the calender untill it cant move anymore, now i can only adjust anti clockwise for the time.. nothing else can be wind! help someone?


A watchmaker should have a look at.

BTW: Your post on Public Forum has been deleted. One post here should do the trick.


----------



## Seah Jian Ling

ohh. sorry man! was really nervous about this problem. damn..... now i dont dare to touch my watch anymore. i think i've screw up the inner mechanism? overwinding or some sort of thing. haha. should i bring it back to the shop i bought it? i have warranty.


----------



## StufflerMike

Seah Jian Ling said:


> ohh. sorry man! was really nervous about this problem. damn..... now i dont dare to touch my watch anymore. i think i've screw up the inner mechanism? overwinding or some sort of thing. haha. should i bring it back to the shop i bought it? i have warranty.


Yes, take it back to the shop. Warranty ? If you made a handling mistake which lead to the fault there will be no warranty, I am afraid. Read the small print. Good luck anyway.


----------



## victory12

Uwe W. said:


> Wow, I'll have to take your word for it as I don't have a IWC kicking around at the moment! ;-)
> 
> Great photo BTW. :-! Do you put Nato straps on all your B-Uhrs?


The Fit @ Finish is very Germanic (And I do not care where Laco sources the cases from).

Perfect. Better that on my PAM. They do not wear big. They wear huge!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

guys,

what about the case back? screw back or pressure sealed??

thanks!


----------



## Uwe W.

jose-CostaRica said:


> what about the case back? screw back or pressure sealed?


Hi Jose, the case back is pressure fit.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Uwe W. said:


> Hi Jose, the case back is pressure fit.


ok, thanks a lot Uwe W


----------



## sirrtuan

I'm finally ready to take the plunge, does the miyota version still comes with brown leather strap and an additional black pilot-style strap?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

sirrtuan said:


> I'm finally ready to take the plunge, does the miyota version still comes with brown leather strap and an additional black pilot-style strap?


good question!!! I'm about to pull the trigger also and was wondering about the same...


----------



## Uwe W.

sirrtuan said:


> I'm finally ready to take the plunge, does the miyota version still comes with brown leather strap and an additional black pilot-style strap?


Nothing that I could find in the Laco Shop suggests that it comes with two straps. You could email Laco and ask, or order the watch, and if it comes with an extra strap be pleasantly surprised. If you end up finding out one way or the other, make sure you answer your own question here so everyone else will know too.


----------



## Dsaat

I got my Laco Miyoya 2weeks ago. I can tell you it comes with the brown strap (not an extra strap included).

Btw: the watch is really nice. Above my expectations! It's worth the money, also with 1 strap!


----------



## engmuism

ya i just got mine today. the watch is really nice but only 1 strap


----------



## SimonPG

Sbux, I have a similar issue - but mine has green markings - not a "green hue" as suggested. Today I became a Laco owner for the first time. Overall I think I am very happy...... but the colour of the dial markings has surprised me a lot. Mine are green!Like you, "what made me think the dial markings are white" was simply that every publicity photo put out by Laco! The Laco store also has such photos!Laco has an obligation (and would not survive long in the US or Australia under our respective federal consumer laws) for not pointing out that their photos do not represent colours accurately; and should say in the detailed description that the "white" markings are pale green or pale yellow if some are.BUT like Uwe W says, for me the jury is still out. I will bite my tongue and see how I feel as I take in the watch's design elements. Not being able to see them "live" here "down-under", I trusted the web reviews and Laco's information including photographs.I was immediately impressed by its nice presentation befitting a much more expensive quality time-piece. I bought the model 861960 with the 5-60 outer dial and 2-24 inner dial and Laco 1925 dial branding.The case looks a treat and feels like a brick - weighty and solid. The leather band looks and feels fantastic. Even the buckle is very solid and very well brushed. All but the Laco 1925 branding and centre circle, which are crisp white! I was very surprised.Frankly, I expected somewhat "off-white" markings - cream or even very very very pale green (due to the luminous paint), BUT NOT GREEN! It seems this is quite deliberate rather than faulty as the colour is perfectly even on both green and white markings.Its luminosity in low light and the dark is just AMAZING - everything that is green is bright, crisp and clear! Quite amazing.So, I have emailed the dealer in the US and Laco in Germany to see what the story is, asking them why the markings are so green yet their photos show completely white markings and NO hint of green (nor any warning that colours are not accurate; nor a clear description of the dial markings).Now I do not hate the appearance and reminded myself that this model was specifically to "remember" the original navigator watches of the war years (except of course for the Japanese movement and Laco 1925 branding on the dial!) - so maybe the dial paint of the era that was luminous enough for the job had a green tone to it. Certainly the "charcoal" black dial seems more authentic than jet black or the glossy black of Rolex's Submariner etc (wow green markings would be horrible there!). Also with the brown leather band it has an overall nice look. Maybe I'm a bit shocked/surprised.*So, I ask members here*:ARE ALL Laco pilot watches dials painted with "pale green" numbers and markings"? Mine looked just as white as the other models did in Laco's photos.Finally, about the movement: it sounds very nice, does not "rattle about"; has very smooth winding and hand rotations and the second hand seems very steady (it is very long in this 42mm dial) - time will tell of course. But my first impression is that this is excellent value for money. Now I just need to resolve the issue of the markings' colour.Cheers and thanks for your time.


----------



## je2000

I got my B model today. The little booklet it came with said that it is an 821A movement. I thought these were teh 8215?

The booklet shows the 821A having a 3 position crown and a date window. What is the proper way to wind this watch? Which movement do I really have?


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice pic.


----------

